# Elite Car Care - Detailing Open Day with Dodo Juice



## EliteCarCare

Date for the diary guys, we're having an open day at our unit in Maidenhead

on Sunday 6th October from 9am till 2pm, a chance for likeminded enthusiasts/professionals to get together.

What's on:


Meet Dom from Dodo Juice
Try some new Dodo Juice products
Sneak peak at some unreleased and up & coming products
Refreshments available
Ample Parking
Discounts on all products
The address:

Unit 4 Kings Grove Industrial Estate
Maidenhead
Berkshire
SL6 4DP
01628 671213

If you have any questions, please let me know.

Thanks

Alex


----------

